# problem



## master24 (7. August 2002)

Hab da ein Problem. 

Da ich ein Newbie in sachen Linux bin kann es natürlich sein das meine Fragen für euch etwas komisch sind. 

Egal, komm ich zu meinem Prob. 

Wenn ich mich eingeloggt hab, ist es mir nicht möglich in die Desktopansicht zu wechseln. 

In den anderen Terminals ist das kein Problem, 
nur die Desktopansicht lässt sich nicht öffnen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. August 2002)

was meinst du damit genau?
du hast dich auf deiner konsole eingeloggt und möchtest jetzt statt der konsole eine grafische oberfläche haben?
das geht mit dem befehl "startx" - sofern x richtig konfiguriert ist natürlich.


----------



## master24 (7. August 2002)

ja... jetzt geht es wieder... aber wenn ich neu starte, dann ist wieder das gleiche Problem da....

und dann hab ich da ncoh so ne Fehlermeldung: "Die Internetadresse für ftp konnte nicht gefunden werden (Das müsste der Name des Computers sein) 
Aus diesem Grund kann Gnome nicht korrekt arbeiten. 
Es ist vieleicht möglichen, diesen Fehler durch Hinzufügen von ftp zur Datei >>/etc/hosts<< zu korrigieren" 


ich habe vor Kurzem so einen ftpclient installiert....


----------



## Christian Fein (7. August 2002)

Konkretisier mal dein Problem:

dein ftp client hat eigentlich nichts mit dem X-Server zu tun.

Auch in /etc/hosts hat damit nichts zu tun.
Bitte schau mal in die Log Files und bringe ne konkrete Fehlermeldung.

Sprich startest du gnome direkt über startx oder aber hast du KDM/GDM/WDM/XWM sprich graphischen Login normalerweise laufen.

Neustart bringt bei Linux nichts, Windoof Probleme lassen sich beheben durch neustart, linux benötigt eigentlich nur 1 neustart im ganzen virtuellen Leben und das bei der Installation. 

Falls ich da falsch liege und das irgend nen Spezialteil ist mit dem ftpclient:

Also Wo hast du die Fehlermeldung wenn du was tust? 

Schon den ftp deeinstalliert?
auf debian apt-get remove packetname

RPM basierte Distributionen (da ich nicht weis mit welcher Distribution du arbeitetst)
rmp -r (glaube) packetname 
notfalls: man rpm


----------

